# HO slotted Carrera chassis



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I recently scored this off of Ebay, and for a ludicrous cheap price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/38069711060...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_371wt_1425

Obviously the body is trashed, but the chassis works and Ive wanted to get my hands on one of these for some time. I snipped the leads for the light and circuit board since unless I manage a replacement cop BMW body, its not going to line up with anything. Also, it completely blocks all the parts so theres no way to service it. Here's whats inside:

Top view:



Bottom view:



These are apparently NOT easy to find in general, but especially here in the states. As you can see, its a bit of an oddball. The overall layout is a bit like an Aurora G+ or an Amrac/Rokar/Lifelike X2 chassis. The armature isn't really like anything else Ive ever seen, seems to be a unique design. The motor brushes are apparently square (Matchbox RPS slotless cars used those too) and sit in a cradle that wraps those a lot like the G+ and X2. The pinion gear is brass much like the Carerra Servo slotless chassis--FYI I own one of those in the form of the red Jeep and it seems to share little to nothing with this chassis. The stock crown gear was chewed up a bit so I replaced it with a Matchbox Speedtrack part, which meshes nicely, although the rear hubs are acting as the gearsaver. I need to shim it from the inside of the gearbox. You cant see from these pics, but it has 3 positions available for the front axle.

How does it run? Its pretty fast on a short track. I did the Goop treatment on the tires, but I need to replace them, since they seem to be beyond help. The gearing is more oriented towards acceleration but it has decent top end. The motor magnets act as the magnatraction so it has the slide you'd expect, which I like.

I have no idea when these were made, and Id be curious if they were manufactured in Germany. The build quality seems to be very good which is consistent with a German made product. Anyone have more info on these? Claus? Speaking of, Id like to attempt mounting one your bodies to this, in keeping it German!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a side view. The wheels are REALLY cool looking. Simiar to Matchbox's but a lot better executed. Now you can see the front axle holes, and check out the body mounts. Theyre a lot like a reverse AFX.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

As you say in the hadline it is a Carrera particularly Carrera 160 build between 76 and 82. Engine Part will fit from the sister TCR system Carrera servo 160 which was developped out of it and was in production from 78 'til 96. I think they were made in Germany. But I am not whether they shifted production to HK in later years.

Unfortunately it was nevr a real succes especially with the coming of the TCRs.
Some nice bodies. Have a look here: http://www.124er.de/carrera160/

Mario :wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info! So Carrera 160, huh? You say some parts are compatible with the Servo cars...that tells me theres a different variant of one of these. I have the Servo Jeep and they are nothing alike. This has an integral motor, where the Jeep has a Mabuchi greenwire block motor just like Ideal TCR or Tyco HP-2. I looked around that site, and they apparently did take some of the bodies from these and adapt them to the Servo setup. Youre right, some of those bodies are WAY cool looking. The BMW 633 and the Porsche RSR are gorgeous. The Servos suffer though, mostly due to the wonky pins and doo-dads to make the slotless feature work. The Jeep I have is particularly deformed due to this, but its a unique piece just the same.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Servo car? What is a servo car? I know what a servo is, & I guess for that matter I know what a car is too:tongue:. But as far as how that relates to a slot car I am clueless.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Servo was Carrera's version of TCR/slotless. They cars are pretty weird looking with all the pins and doodads all over them. This one is a straight up slotted HO car.

FYI, here's the Servo Jeep. Ive since added a slot pin since it has a spot for it and ditched all the wonky parts"


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

What is the reason for the 2 crown gears? And does it steer by a servo? It does not look like a TCR car steering setup because those had another crown gear at the front of the motor. So maybe I answered my own question. But if it is a servo that means it has separate power source. Did it have a 3rd shoe?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

'Servo' is just the name for the system, I don't believe it actually uses a servo anywhere. This works on the same principles as most TCR type cars but it uses some pretty innovative engineering twists to do it.

The 2 crown gears are a common sight on slotless cars. It freewheels when powered off, but depending on what lane you want, the motor reverses direction. Look closely at the pinion gear setup. It sits inside a cage with another 1:1 idler gear that hangs in a pendulum. When the motor goes one way, it engages one crown gear when it reverses, it engages the other.

The front pinion gear is for the steering. Look closely, it has a pawl attatched to the steering rack. when the motor runs, it rests against the pinion, when you reverse, it engages and flicks back the other way and steers the car. Ideal TCR MK3/4 chassis use a front pinion. It has less friction than the tyco front steering setup which uses a tiny silicone 'tire' on the front steering gear to flick the rack. Unlike the others which use the motion of the car to put tension on the steering gear, this actually has a transverse coil spring. At rest/freewheeling it straightens out and pulls the front wheels straight , but when the steering is engaged either way under power, it twists into an 'S' shape.

This doesn't have a 3rd shoe, and it doesn't even have a provision for one. It DOES have a spot for a slot pin (which I have done, and stripped this of the slotless parts). Look at the pickups, and how the contact pads are offset to the outside. If I swapped these, the pads would be splayed over to the inside. it would line up with a narrower rail gauge. As it sits with the outside pads, it runs on standard tyco track. In theory, you could get 4 configurations with this, and have 4 separate rail widths on one track. Carrera had something similar to Tyco's US-1 trucking and the pickups had offset pad with inny and outty configurations also, allowing the trucks to run in the same lane.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just cruised around that site a little... digging the 924 and 928...

--rick


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Jo, there's some chassis variations here http://www.oerk.net/chassisvarianten.htm. The menu on the left will take you to other info pages but I don't speak the lingo. You might find something using google translate.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Thx for the knowledge Grunge. I meant to say a front pinion or spur gear not a front crown gear. It was hard for me to see the front pinion on yours. I was looking at the contacts & wires & wondering if that front bulkhead had some kind of actuator underneath of it that steered the car. I was thinking wow those Krauts really had some advanced thongs going on back in the day!!

I can say Krauts I am of German heritage. I am also related to Tanner Foust when his fore-fathers came through Ellis Island their last name was kept the same as it was in Germany. When my fore father came through a bit later (1830s) my last name was changed to Fost. My Dad looked this all up at The Library of Congress in 2002. Tanner's ancestor & my ancestor were cousins. Foust/Faust is German for fist. 

Sorry for the high jack. I was just gonna leave it at I am of German lineage.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Sprenker here of Hans via Hitler Youth.
alas, Hans has gone to the Third Reich in the sky.
he never did get over his hate for potatoes because after the war the only food was peels from the US mess halls.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

my last name is Wurtz. if you go back several generations, my ancestors with that name came to America from a place in Germany called Alsace-Lorraine. The way my grandfather used to tell the story, had the events of World War 1 gone differently by five years in either direction, I would be part French instead of part German...

--rick


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry for the highjack also, but I could not resist.

I have German on both my mother's and father's side. There is a lot to learn about German Heritage. To put it in a nutshell there was the Northern Germany of Prussia, and the Southern Germany of Austria. If these two German states could have ever agreed to have one solidified German state then all of Europe would probably be much different today. For those interested look up the Holy Roman Empire (which came after the Roman Empire), and the German Confederacy. History is a great thing to know! On my mom's side there were Webers, and Schmidts (changed to Smith), on my dad's side Huffs, and more.


----------

